# 1 of the first 2010 BMW 335i in Lemans Blue Metallic by Got Leather



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

This customer came from Thomas (Tdekany) so thanks again! Thomas use to detail his cars in the past but with his departure, I got the referral. The owner and I have been speaking over the past few weeks trying to set up a time for this detail to take place. Between Thomas and myself telling the owner to make sure the dealer leaves the car alone, I think they got the point. Other than some claying on the front end and a few swirls on the fender, this car was one of the best I have seen from the factory. It's amazing what happens with one of their new car prep washes. Luckily, the dealer listened and left the car looking great so the detail was a breeze to complete. It started to rain so I did a quick ONR wash then pulled the car into the garage to dry. After drying, I wiped the entire car down twice with 91% alcohol to make sure the dealer didn't cover any imperfections. Then I used Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze via white pad @ Speed 6 on PCXP to clean the surface and prep for the sealant. Then, using a blue pad Speed 4.5 on PXCP I applied Blackfire Wet Diamond Paint Sealant. This left the paint looking excellent while being extremely slick. The wheels were cleaned using Chemical Guys Sticky Gel Wheel Cleaner then sealed with Opti-Seal.

For the interior I used Optimum Protectant Plus on the vinly, rubber, plastic trim and Leatherique Prestine Clean on the new leather seats.

This was upon arrival, not normal for your brand new car










The exhaust tips needed a little work so I used Grime Reaper, then Optimum Metal Polish to fix them up correctly.



















Right when I finished the detail the rain held up long enough for me to snap a few pictures outdoors. Not the type of pictures I normally capture, but these will do. It was rather cold and these were all taking without a tripod so I apologize. The owner might send me a few more.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I always loved how aggressive the 3 series looked


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

The car has the "M" Sport Package I was told. That meaning a different front, rear bumper, different side skirts, plus all the "M" logos on the interior.

For the interior I used Optimum Protectant Plus on the vinly, rubber, plastic trim and Leatherique Prestine Clean on the new leather seats.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

that car looks fantastic!


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Nice !!!


----------



## gosee (May 27, 2009)

could clean the floor a little better...

nice anyhow


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought it was obvious I did not vacuum. The only thing done to the interior was protect all the surfaces and clean/condition the leather.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

gosee said:


> could clean the floor a little better...
> 
> nice anyhow





Got_Leather said:


> I thought it was obvious I did not vacuum. The only thing done to the interior was protect all the surfaces and clean/condition the leather.


Doesn't matter too much. BMW floor matts will shed fur balls for months when new.


----------



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice. Beautiful color.


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

*Very nice work DJ.*


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

the car looks so good its unreal


----------



## miznitch (Nov 8, 2009)

That has to be one of the mostly beautiful cars I have ever seen! PLEASE tell me my LeMans Blue 2010 328i with the M Sport package will look like that!!


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

What kind of tint is on the windows...50%?


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Of course it will look like that!! Just get it done right from the start so its easier to maintain, that is exactly what this owner did. I'll do it 2-3 times a year.


----------



## miznitch (Nov 8, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance, but how much does something like that usually cost and how long will it last? Thanks! I'm still blown away about how good that car looks!


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

This job was $250. Took about 4 hours. The protection itself will last 4-5 months but the owner just purchased the proper tools and supplies to maintain the swirl free finish in between my twice a year visits.


----------

